# Free flights to Australia



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

The Australian government is considering a plan to offer free flights to Australia to boost tourism. Under the plan, tourists will need to spend $5000.

The Age has the full story. If you run a hotel or tour business, I can imagine you would be pretty happy, but I wonder if tax payers would be happy their money is being used for holidaying tourists.



> Inbound tourism has taken a considerable hit, falling by at least 1 per cent compared to a year ago.


Is 1% really that much to worry about? We are in the middle of one of the worst economic downturns of recent history and they are worried about a 1% downturn?

How about making it easier for tourists to get visas for Australia?


----------

